# Teaser



## Rooigevaar (20/7/18)

What could this be?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (20/7/18)

NET?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (20/7/18)

1000x magnified microscopic view of a shred of tobacco inside a cigarette?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (20/7/18)

A strawberry menthol for @Silver !

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Cornelius (20/7/18)

One shot ( NET )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (20/7/18)

A tobacco?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/7/18)

Jokes aside, I hope Good Boy One Shot

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (20/7/18)

A soothing Honey Tobacco MTL line.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (20/7/18)

Hoping for a honey tobacco or a black cavendish to play around with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (20/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Hoping for a honey tobacco or a black cavendish to play around with.


I've just discovered the joys of tobacco in a proper MTL rig - honey tobacco just hits the right spots!

#justsayin
#hinthint

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (20/7/18)

An RY4 styled tobacco for the R120/60ml line

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/7/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Jokes aside, I hope Good Boy One Shot



YES please!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (20/7/18)

A great *Tobacco menthol!*
Yes please!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (20/7/18)

An Optical Illusion  - But - Lets wait and see because if WVC produces one - like all his other creations - I’m sure this one will be outstanding

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (20/7/18)

A new 18mg Net Tobacco mix

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (20/7/18)

Caramel tobacco

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (15/8/18)

We will have this juice available for tasting at VapeCon this year! Come check it out and give us your feedback!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (15/8/18)

Rooigevaar said:


> We will have this juice available for tasting at VapeCon this year! Come check it out and give us your feedback!


But only the man on stilts will have a bottle and you need to be @acorn tall to try it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## acorn (15/8/18)

Christos said:


> But only the man on stilts will have a bottle and you need to be @acorn tall to try it


@Christos, will unfortunately not be able to attend Vapecon this year, so you still stand a chance 

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (15/8/18)

acorn said:


> @Christos, will unfortunately not be able to attend Vapecon this year, so you still stand a chance
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


I feel like I'm sitting when standing next to you

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/8/18)

Christos said:


> I feel like I'm sitting when standing next to you


Sitting,more like lying down and looking up....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (15/8/18)

Rooigevaar said:


> We will have this juice available for tasting at VapeCon this year! Come check it out and give us your feedback!



Looking forward @Rooigevaar !
I will be keen to try this out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (20/8/18)

We have worked very hard on this new one! Cant wait to get your feedback at VapeCon!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (20/8/18)

Looking forward @Rooigevaar !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/8/18)

Yes!
Tobacco Custard. Can't wait to try it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/8/18)

Now why do I think that no matter how long the queue is that I will stay in it for this one?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

